# What to do with this litter of wild Rats?



## macrocosm (Aug 27, 2010)

oh ya


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

How old are they? Try giving them some pedialyte through a syringe. It will depend on how big they are as to how much you need to give them but I would start out at about .5 cc's. You will also need to stimulate them to use the bathroom. When I do this for other animals I use a paper towel and dip it in warm water and the rub their stuff until they use the bathroom. You only need to do this though if their eyes are still closed.


----------

